# Lesner Kayak Launch



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Hey guys and girls. The Lesner kayak launch is one of the best public places in the Tidewater area to access the water. It is always clean, well lighted, and a safe place to launch on any given day or hour.

Is it too much to ask for some people to put thier 2 dollars in the box? I've been seeing a lot of STIFFS not honoring the system set in place for us. Some might just forget,...(I have).. but when you start seeing groups doing it, you begin to wonder.

Another thing going on lately is... some people insist on dumping thier trash right at the launch area instead of placing it into the garbage container 100 feet away.

I'm not a big fan of the ( Va. Beach Govt.), but they gave us all a great place to put in. People should respect it more.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

I put 4 bucks in the last time I was there to fish of the shore..Outta town!
Where do you launch the yak at the boat ramp?
Sure was he$$ to roll them $ bills to pencil size toy get them in the hole.
I agree it is a nice place .I remeber when there was nothing but a big mud hole and sand there.


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*Lynnhaven Crab House*



bbcroaker said:


> I put 4 bucks in the last time I was there to fish of the shore..Outta town!
> Where do you launch the yak at the boat ramp?
> Sure was he$$ to roll them $ bills to pencil size toy get them in the hole.
> I agree it is a nice place .I remeber when there was nothing but a big mud hole and sand there.


Easy on calling it a big mudhole . There once was a little seafood business set right on the very spot we launch from, which my Mom, Brother & Myself ran for 4 yrs. with the help of some other guys . I have also seen trash left on the launch beach and around the railing area , if fishing from a yak takes that much out of some people then they need to find another launch area to trash . If this continues then we will all be affected when the staff complain. TO WHOM IT MAY CONCERN: PUT YOUR TRASH IN THE CANS.....YOU BUMS.......PEACE OUT


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

yea i agree , thats about the best thing va. beach has done. hell on my first trip out in the yak i had no idea that lil piece of beach was there . Clean Your Crap up!!


----------



## spearo58 (Nov 25, 2006)

that is a great place and everyone should do there best to help keep it up.becouse it has everything we need right there so do not mess it up thanks.


----------



## tjmrpm04 (May 17, 2007)

I allways put $4 in the box (Even though my family has property in VB) but since my primary residence is in Richmond, I put the $4 in. However I have a question.....If I pay my $4 to park, can I use the launch for my Yak without paying any additional launch fees? Anyway, I do agree that this is a fantastic asset to the community. 


Thanks for the info!

Thom



J_Lannon said:


> Hey guys and girls. The Lesner kayak launch is one of the best public places in the Tidewater area to access the water. It is always clean, well lighted, and a safe place to launch on any given day or hour.
> 
> Is it too much to ask for some people to put thier 2 dollars in the box? I've been seeing a lot of STIFFS not honoring the system set in place for us. Some might just forget,...(I have).. but when you start seeing groups doing it, you begin to wonder.
> 
> ...


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

It's free to launch a yak; you just need to pay for the parking. 

Something else folks, police your damned hooks! Sure, I don't mind the free jigs and such, but I'd rather not find one sticking out of my flat tire halfway home. Or worst, sticking out of my heel while I'm unloading my yak. It's just a little bit of common courtesy, ya know?


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

bbcroaker said:


> I put 4 bucks in the last time I was there to fish of the shore..Outta town!
> Where do you launch the yak at the boat ramp?
> Sure was he$$ to roll them $ bills to pencil size toy get them in the hole.
> I agree it is a nice place .I remeber when there was nothing but a big mud hole and sand there.


Sorry Tug Captn about the mud hole thing. 
Let me correct myself.Wasn't really a mudhole just water in a low place in the road after a rain but my wife said it was a mudhole .Kids wanted to play in it.You know how wives nag if you got one.
Didn mean to say or imply the whole thing was a mud hole but there was one in the road (as wife called it) going in over by the big tree with all the big long crooked limbs my kids enjoyed so much climbing in, and I went through it with my wife's brand new car and she said it almoast swallod the whole car.
'Tought I 'd never hear the end of it then.
Didn't think I's gonna get scolded for that hole in the road again 20 years later .(But it does bring back soem good memories
I enjoyed the place then even with the mud hole there


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

wolfva said:


> It's free to launch a yak; you just need to pay for the parking.
> 
> Something else folks, police your damned hooks! Sure, I don't mind the free jigs and such, but I'd rather not find one sticking out of my flat tire halfway home. Or worst, sticking out of my heel while I'm unloading my yak. It's just a little bit of common courtesy, ya know?


+1


----------



## mack52 (Apr 26, 2005)

Yea what he said, keep her clean, git er dun


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

bbcroaker said:


> Sorry Tug Captn about the mud hole thing.
> Let me correct myself.Wasn't really a mudhole just water in a low place in the road after a rain but my wife said it was a mudhole .Kids wanted to play in it.You know how wives nag if you got one.
> Didn mean to say or imply the whole thing was a mud hole but there was one in the road (as wife called it) going in over by the big tree with all the big long crooked limbs my kids enjoyed so much climbing in, and I went through it with my wife's brand new car and she said it almoast swallod the whole car.
> 'Tought I 'd never hear the end of it then.
> ...


No Problem Croaker, I was just bustin on ya . That place had an awful parking area back then no doubt about it. I remember the tidal pool that was down on the beach were you used to be able to drive. And for the big tree in the middle of the lot, I used to sit in that and wait for people to try and sneak in without paying the $1 parking we had then and drop out just as they drove under . That was definetly the good ol' days.....PEACE OUT


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I dunno. 

It used to be free until they put the boat ramp there.


----------



## bassassasin (Nov 7, 2003)

*Clean it up*

This is almost scarry, I was out the other morning and noticed on the way out that the place was trashed. Come on people the trash can is at the top under the tree ya can't miss it. I picked up beef jerky bags old bait and other stuff too. I don't like cleanin up after folks who I know know better but it only took about five mins to pick all that up, now just think if someone would have picked it up themselves it would have only taken a couple of secs. Keep yer trash in yer yak then throw it away as ya leave. THANKS 
ASSASIN


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

There's a thread on TKAA about three fat ******** trying to get in a canoe and having a yard sale. Twice. That may explain the mess someone saw--I saw of the packs of Marlboro Milds still sitting there Sunday AM.

Probably would have better if I saw it and picked it up...






RE: $2. I assume that would be the same as not feeding the meter at the Beach. At the ramp sometimes I remember, sometimes I forget, sometimes I'm broke, but I've never gotten a ticket, nor have I heard of anyone getting a ticket. I do try and make sure I've got singles with me though.


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

Newsjeff said:


> I dunno.
> 
> It used to be free until they put the boat ramp there.


Hey News,

I was talking about back in the late 70's dude, that's when it was my stomping grounds. My mom's boss had a land lease from McKleskey for all the land inside the bridge.......PEACE OUT.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

TugCapn said:


> And for the big tree in the middle of the lot, I used to sit in that and wait for people to try and sneak in without paying the $1 parking we had then and drop out just as they drove under . That was definetly the good ol' days.....PEACE OUT


Oh so that was you that landed on top of my old Bronco and I floored it all the way to the water and slammed on brakes and slung you an dunked you and you came up yellen "Hey better gimmie my Dollar or I.m gonna whupp you'r ars"


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

bbcroaker said:


> Oh so that was you that landed on top of my old Bronco and I floored it all the way to the water and slammed on brakes and slung you an dunked you and you came up yellen "Hey better gimmie my Dollar or I.m gonna whupp you'r ars"


Yep, that was one radical hood ride . Next time just get closer to the water before hitting the brakes, so I don't get such a rash from sand sliding


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Seriously... clean up your trash, we don't need to loose anymore access to the Lynnhaven River. It also pisses me off more to see dead slot reds floating by the launch too, trust me there is plenty of guys down at the bridge that'll appreciate the fish you don't feel like cleaning.


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*Donations*

Word up on the Reds Rock , I donate my limit everytime I fish to the yakless landlubbers fishing on the beach . Occasionally I will take some to a friend's mom, she's ol' school and loves her Pups & Spot. As you have seen, I only keep a fish if he is hooked deeper then his lip , I always release to let them fight another day......PEACE OUT


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

im in , got my light all rigged up, now if i could only get this damn anchor trolley rigged up.


----------

